# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  Xin hỏi về phanh từ trong bộ Alpha Step của Vexta

## emptyhb

Em chưa có nguồn để thử nên hỏi các bác luôn.

Nó hoạt động theo kiểu khi có xung thì nhả phanh để chạy, không có xung là đóng phanh lại hay chỉ đơn giản là có điện 24v thì nhả phanh, còn khi mình ngắt 24v thì đóng phanh lại???

Em đang thắc mắc chỗ này để quyết định có dùng phanh từ hay không, cơ bản là do trong tủ điện hiện tại của em không có nguồn 24v.

Nếu nó hoạt động được như cách 1 thì em phải đầu tư ngay và luôn.

----------


## anhxco

Theo em nghĩ cái phanh từ nó có thể hoạt động đđâộc lạp mà, k muốn đáu vào driver fhì cấp thẳng nguồn vào là nhả phanh à, alpha e k rõ, e có cái 5 pha có thể hoatj đoọng theo cả 2 cách trên.

----------


## CKD

Thường thì.
- Khi có điện thì nhả phanh, mất điện thì phanh.
- Trên driver có tích hợp chức năng điều khiển phanh thì vẫn thế.. chỉ có điều là driver chỉ nhả phanh khi mà đã khởi động & kiểm soát được motor. Dù đang được cấp điện, nhưng nếu driver error thì cũng tự dông phanh lại.
- Nếu driver không có chức năng điều khiển phanh.. thì có thể dùng tín hiệu READY (thường servo driver có) để điều khiển. Khi đó.. chỉ khi nào driver kiểm soát được motor thì mới có tín hiệu READY.
- Nếu khong dùng được các cách trên thì... tốt nhất nên qua một cái timer, sau khi cấp điện cho tủ 1 thời gian thì mới nhả phanh.

----------

emptyhb

----------


## emptyhb

Các bác xem giúp em, nếu như theo sơ đồ này thì driver không điều khiển được phanh phải không?

Vì em thấy nó tách riêng 2 dây nguồn 24v ra sử dụng bên ngoài.

----------


## cncstore.vn

Đúng rồi bác con này mở phanh dùng nguồn ngoài

----------


## ít nói

thì dễ nhất lấy cái hex rồi nhả ốc trí nó ra xài bt . hô hô

----------

emptyhb

----------


## emptyhb

Em làm cách đó sau hôm lấy về rồi, cơ bản muốn xem còn cách nào sử dụng cái phanh đó hay để áp dụng chứ.

----------


## Nam CNC

cái phanh từ này có tác dụng là cấp điện thì nó nhả , mất điện thì nó kẹp chặt thế thôi , đừng suy nghĩ theo kiểu có xung thì hoạt động , không xung thì nó kẹp đâu , chưa có hãng nào chế được cái thắng tinh vi như vậy đâu hehehe.

em thì thích cân bằng trọng lượng như ti ben đẩy , hay treo sắt phía sau để cân bằng hơn , như thế hệ thống hoạt động mượt hơn , nhẹ nhàng hơn cho dù Z lên hay xuống , em không thích kiểu cân lò xo 1 chút nào cả , vì nó không cân bằng tại mọi điểm. Còn cái vụ thắng từ em tháo ra gắn cái núm xoay tay thì hay hơn.

----------

emptyhb

----------


## emptyhb

Vâng, bác Nam nói thế làm em đỡ phải tìm thêm. Nó có tác dụng khi mình bị mất điện thì vị tọa độ không bị thay đổi. Còn với máy thì vẫn phải dùng đối trọng rồi.

----------


## ít nói

> cái phanh từ này có tác dụng là cấp điện thì nó nhả , mất điện thì nó kẹp chặt thế thôi , đừng suy nghĩ theo kiểu có xung thì hoạt động , không xung thì nó kẹp đâu , chưa có hãng nào chế được cái thắng tinh vi như vậy đâu hehehe.
> 
> em thì thích cân bằng trọng lượng như ti ben đẩy , hay treo sắt phía sau để cân bằng hơn , như thế hệ thống hoạt động mượt hơn , nhẹ nhàng hơn cho dù Z lên hay xuống , em không thích kiểu cân lò xo 1 chút nào cả , vì nó không cân bằng tại mọi điểm. Còn cái vụ thắng từ em tháo ra gắn cái núm xoay tay thì hay hơn.


cụ nam à em có 1 con 69 cũng thân dài như của pác đó . hí hí ( nhìn mê quá cụ mà chịu gả cho em thì tốt  )

----------


## Tien Manh

> Vâng, bác Nam nói thế làm em đỡ phải tìm thêm. Nó có tác dụng khi mình bị mất điện thì vị tọa độ không bị thay đổi. Còn với máy thì vẫn phải dùng đối trọng rồi.


Theo tài liệu thì nó có độ trễ anh ơi. Ít nhất là 0.1s. Ko dùng được đâu.

----------


## Tien Manh

> Các bác xem giúp em, nếu như theo sơ đồ này thì driver không điều khiển được phanh phải không?
> 
> Vì em thấy nó tách riêng 2 dây nguồn 24v ra sử dụng bên ngoài.


Nhân tiện cụ nào cho hỏi kinh nghiệm nối đất. Có 2 dây cần nối đất là FG và PE. nên nối 2 dây này như nào. Hiện tại sờ vào PE giật ngu người luôn.
Và cho em hỏi. Trong tủ điện em thay thấy 1 thanh đồng to. Dầy chừng 2-3mm. Và hình như hay câu ground vào đó. Ko hiểu có đúng thế không. Và tác dụng là gì. Nếu lắp thanh này thì kỹ thuật thế nào ạ.

----------


## solero

Áp dụng trong trường hợp cụ có đủ hình ảnh như hình dưới:



PE (Protective Earth - Đất bảo vệ) sẽ nối vào PE của nguồn điện lưới.
FG (Floating Ground): Cụ nối vào cái cọc đóng xuống "đất thật" ("Đất thật" ở đây là "đất ở dưới mặt đất" chứ không phải đất trong chậu cảnh hay đất trên bồn hoa lan can trên lầu).

Chú ý: Không được nối vào cọc thu lôi. Mà nếu muốn thay tủ điện mới nối vào đó cũng đc. :Wink:

----------

CKD, Tien Manh, writewin

----------


## ít nói

> Nhân tiện cụ nào cho hỏi kinh nghiệm nối đất. Có 2 dây cần nối đất là FG và PE. nên nối 2 dây này như nào. Hiện tại sờ vào PE giật ngu người luôn.
> Và cho em hỏi. Trong tủ điện em thay thấy 1 thanh đồng to. Dầy chừng 2-3mm. Và hình như hay câu ground vào đó. Ko hiểu có đúng thế không. Và tác dụng là gì. Nếu lắp thanh này thì kỹ thuật thế nào ạ.


thanh đó mang tôi tiện chơi đất với chả trời gì. thòng 1 đây thả bể cá cảnh vừa đẹp mắt lại đỡ giật

----------


## thuhanoi

> thanh đó mang tôi tiện chơi đất với chả trời gì. thòng 1 đây thả bể cá cảnh vừa đẹp mắt lại đỡ giật


Cái này hay nè - cá nó khỏe hẳn ra chứ không lười như mọi hôm

----------


## ít nói

> Cái này hay nè - cá nó khỏe hẳn ra chứ không lười như mọi hôm


báo cáo cụ hôm qua 1 em bống của em mới lăn ra chết khổ thân mập ú mà lại chết. ko phải do mass từ cnc mà do trời lạnh nó chết :Wink:

----------


## solero

Cụ chẻ cái đầu đũa ra làm 3 phần, nhét 2 con dao tem cạo râu vào 2 khe rồi lấy dây điện nối 2 con dao đó vào 2 chân phích cắm, cắm vào ổ cắm 220VAC. Cá nhà cụ sẽ không bị rét nữa. Thời sinh viên bọn em hay nấu nước như vậy.

----------

